# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Tarzanboy first rainforest tank

## tarzanboy

Hi, Guy as promise to show my first rainforest tank and to phillipe too  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Nice! That moss... Looks very very familiar... By the way, what plant did you use?

----------


## ranmasatome

Looks Great!

----------


## tarzanboy

> Nice! That moss... Looks very very familiar... By the way, what plant did you use?


 Thank bro but I not so good about name of the plant some of them are boston fern,money plant,grass ...... hope it help  :Smile:

----------


## tarzanboy

> Looks Great!


 Thank mate  :Smile:

----------


## gnihc11

Will there be live animals?insects?

----------


## tarzanboy

> Will there be live animals?insects?


Any suggestion as I don't had any experience with animals or insets and where to purchase also.

----------


## dkk08

very nice tarzan! how about some broms in there?

what're the specs of your tank?

----------


## eddy planer

That is AWESOME! CRAZY man! :Jump for joy: 

I wonder what is the RH and temp for this vivarium. Is this tank 2ft long?

----------


## tarzanboy

> very nice tarzan! how about some broms in there?
> 
> what're the specs of your tank?


 Well I will consider that the tank is 2x1x1 and 2T5 light on for 8 hours for weekday and 12 hours for weekend.


Glad that you aprreciated that  :Smile:  since the tank is at my study room if I on my air-con the temperature should be around 23 degree if not with my circulation fan on it be around 25-28 degree.

----------


## Merviso

Wow！ This is really nice! Looks like a 4ft Jungle to me... Thanks for sharing!  :Well done:

----------


## Wild Ginger

That's a nice layout with the choice of plants and all. Your right hand side arrangement of wood to give a layering effect deepens the tank than it actually is. 

Since your basic arrangement is there, i guess what you need now are the fillers. Small randomly placed accompaniments to finish up the whole visual. Small rough edged rocks in varying sizes but preferably 1inch-2inches scattered randomly and perhaps twines, vines to add another dimension as well. In short, nothing bigger than the items you have now in the tank. As for plants, you've enough as it is, maybe some four-leaved clovers will be nice and the smaller neoregelias or vrieseas on the wood.

Try experimenting with those and the best thing is to have fun and be creative! :Well done: 

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## FuEl

A few dendrobatids would make it complete. :Grin:

----------


## tarzanboy

> That's a nice layout with the choice of plants and all. Your right hand side arrangement of wood to give a layering effect deepens the tank than it actually is. 
> 
> Since your basic arrangement is there, i guess what you need now are the fillers. Small randomly placed accompaniments to finish up the whole visual. Small rough edged rocks in varying sizes but preferably 1inch-2inches scattered randomly and perhaps twines, vines to add another dimension as well. In short, nothing bigger than the items you have now in the tank. As for plants, you've enough as it is, maybe some four-leaved clovers will be nice and the smaller neoregelias or vrieseas on the wood.
> 
> Try experimenting with those and the best thing is to have fun and be creative!
> 
> Regards,
> Phillipe.


 Thank phillipe that a good suggestion I will take note of it, do you think where I can purchase those twist vines that is about 2 feet long as most of it I saw is very long type. What you mention the plant I had no idea what it look will had to use the search engine to find the picture  :Smile:

----------


## Wild Ginger

For vines, there's various places and ways to get it or make it. For instance, if you've some time on your hands and you're feeling crafty, you could do them from scratch.

All you need is a ball of thick cotton strings or natural rafia. These can be purchased from Art Friend at Takashimaya or Popular Bookstores. Big Bookshop at Clementi also has them. You can also get them at your local hardware stores. They retail at around $1 onwards depending on the thickness. The other thing you need is some air tubing or plastic tubings, coco peat and silicon.

Before you start on the project, get some picture references of vines. It'll aid you visually along the way.

So firstly, just melt the air tubing in such a way that it deforms slightly from its cylindrical shape. Some portions being thinner in diameter. Once achieved, twirl loosely the cotton string or rafia fibres on the tubing. This will mimick those aerial roots which twirls around the vines. When satisfied with the placement, silicon it in place, followed by thoroughly placing silicon throughout the tube and then dipping it in cocopeat. Shake excess cocopeat off the tubing. Repeat the process again should any gaps appear. 

If you prefer a more easier way, some local nurseries and floral shops do sell those vines. You can try Far East Flora cut flowers. They should have it there. 

As for Vrieseas and Neoregelia pictures, you can check the pictures at www.fcbs.org. It's a comprehensive listings of bromeliads in general with pictures.

and here's a sample of a few vines' structure.

Picture reference from "Thomas Marent 'Rainforest-A Photographic Journey' book"

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## tarzanboy

Thank phillipe you explain it very good and clear I sure that I be able to get some nature vine I will post to update the tank with new feature  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Thank phillipe you explain it very good and clear I sure that I be able to get some nature vine I will post to update the tank with new feature



updates?
 :Grin:

----------


## huhengyi1986

nice set up. so no insects?

----------

